# 2002 Sequoia/26rs Outback



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

You can probably imagine what I am already going to askm but here it goes. So we have a 2002 Sequoia limited and just purchased an 05 Outback 26rs hybrid. Most of our trips will be just a couple of hundred miles locally. There are 4 of us, wife and 2 & 5 year old girls and a boxer. I can assure you we will never be in a rush to get anywhere, so I am just looking for feedback as to your thoughts on this set up. From doing a bit of reading on here it looks like I may be at the limit, but can it get the job done.

Specs on Sequioa:

Wheel base: 118.1
8 Cylinder 4.7 Liter
HP 240
Tow Capacity:6200

Outback Dry: 5185


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

mnolan said:


> You can probably imagine what I am already going to askm but here it goes. So we have a 2002 Sequoia limited and just purchased an 05 Outback 26rs hybrid. Most of our trips will be just a couple of hundred miles locally. There are 4 of us, wife and 2 & 5 year old girls and a boxer. I can assure you we will never be in a rush to get anywhere, so I am just looking for feedback as to your thoughts on this set up. From doing a bit of reading on here it looks like I may be at the limit, but can it get the job done.
> 
> Specs on Sequioa:
> 
> ...


Not sure if this helps but we have the 26RS TT and pull with the Excursion with about the same tow capacity the excursion does fine as far as handling the TT behind it but give it a long uphill grade and you know it's back there. Although I am a little heavy right footed, it will usually pull about 70 -75 mph which is too fast I know but it will do it. So i think the Sequia should do fine untill you decide to upgrade like I hope to in about two years ( got my eye on a 2006 GMC 2500 Duramax with the new Allison transmission) Let me know how it actually does


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

mnolan,

This is just my opinion, but I think you'll be overextended on the capacities with the Toyota.

Your Outback will weigh in much more than 5200 pounds with groceries, propane, etc.; then add your four family members and the dog, plus food, bikes, skateboards, clothing, pots, pans, dishes, silverware, and on and on. I think you'll be surprised just how much weight you've added.

Remember, this is just my opinion and you're going to find some who tow bigger with less, but I want you to be safe.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You might want to hop over to The Debate Without End: Towing With the Tundra/Sequoia. This discussion always brings out a lot of points, for and against.

Reverie


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

I towed my 26RS with a suburban that had a 7200 lb towing rating. I upgraded to the Titan because I was pushing my limit by the time I was loaded up.

Your 6200 lb tow rating is baed on your powertrain, not just your engine. Even if your engine isn't huffing and puffing your transmission will be. I would advise against towing with your current vehicle. However, if you choose to then install a transmission cooler and temp gauge.

Stacey's hubby


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> mnolan,
> 
> This is just my opinion, but I think you'll be overextended on the capacities with the Toyota.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Mark
You have to figure in the passenger weight also
Better to be Safe than sorry

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, mnolan!* action

I'm glad you found us!









You probably are going to be pushing the limits of the Sequioa (nice ride, BTW!), but before passing judgment, may I ask where abouts you live? You are in one of those gray areas where the terrain you are towing in will make all the difference in your towing experience.

If you are in the flatlands, and won't be fighting big headwinds, you will probably do OK. Heading for the mountains and/or high altitudes, and you are going to have real issues.

In any case, a good transmission cooler and tranny temperature gauge is a must. Also change your fluids frequently and use synthetics if possible.

Most of all, have fun with your new Outback! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gonna be close.









What gears do you have? What is your TV GVW from the door sticker? You may be a little over on GVW.

In conclusion: Will it tow it, yes. Will it tow it safely? Gotta do the math and use caution and common sense.

Just be careful and......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

BTW.....Congrats on the new unit!


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for all of the help here. Well I have come to the conclusion that the Sequoia will probably be the next vehicle to go and Ill upgrade to something bigger. Until then, I have told the family to pack light, REAL LIGHT, and we wont be taking any long trips. I am from southern NH, so we will make most of our trips (this year at least) about 1.5 hours north to the White Mountains, or 1.5 hours to Cape Cod, god knows there are plently of places we can go locally. Ill wait till I up grade the TV before I take the trip to Disney in FLA. Until then, Ill just take it easy and maybe have the kids and wife take a cab to our destination







, kidding of course, but ill be taking it slow.

Thanks again,

-Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum and Good Luck

John

PS. A Hybrid has canvas beds like a pop up in a TT. The Outback is not a hybrid but a TT with slides.


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome to the ZForum and Good Luck
> 
> John
> 
> ...


Thanks John, clearly a newbie hua









One other quick question,hopefully not a stupid one. if my Sequoia is rated for 6500 lbs of towing and 1800 in cargo, that means if I have 1800 pounds in my Sequoia, I can still tow 6500 pounds and be within the limits? I am trying to keep within 80 or 90%% of towing capacity. If I keep the Outback lightly packed, I should be able to do so correct?


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

mnolan said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the ZForum and Good Luck
> ...


Not quite. The 1800 lbs. is payload. That means you can add 1800 lbs. to your stripped truck before you exceed your Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW). Your towing capacity is reduced by your vehicle weight, so the more you have in your truck, the less you can tow.

I'll give you my example:

My GVW of my Truck is 9200 lbs.
My tow rating is 10,200 lbs.
My Gross Combined Weight Rating (GCWR) is 16,000 lbs.
My Payload is 3200 lbs.

The truck scales at 6300 lbs. with me, wife and kids.
If I had a fullpay load (3200) I would be 300 lbs over weight(GVW).

My tow ratings work out like this= If my truck weighs 6300 lbs. and My gross combined weight is 16,000 lbs., I can only tow 9700 lbs. not 10,200 lbs. as Chevrolet advertises on the website.

This is why I did not buy a fifth wheel, even though the Dealers told me I could tow it.

Hope this helps!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim 
I couldn't have said it any better than that









Don


----------

